# Dyno GT ?



## RustyK (Jun 15, 2018)

Howdy BMX folks! I believe this might be a 1990's Dyno GT? I'm all ears if anyone has any info on this.


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 2, 2019)

Did the dyno bikes have the gt logo on the frame?


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 2, 2019)

From what I can tell and remember the dyno frames jad a '' D'' on them behind the back tire.    This has gt back there.   Was the gt more desirable than the dyno bikes for the most part ?


----------



## Balloonoob (Mar 5, 2019)

Surely someone has better info than me but.  1. It's awesome.  2. It sucks somebody sprayed it black. 3. I'm jealous. 4. I would guess that someone may have put a dyno gooseneck on a gt.  5. The tread and bulldog breaks were the dopest poop.


----------



## bikemonkey (Mar 6, 2019)

those Bulldawgs...


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 6, 2019)

Mid 90’s GT Vertigo?


----------

